# Nintendo 3DS E3 2012 Conference



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)

This is a thread for the Nintendo's _*3DS*_ E3 conference. I'll update the OP with any new announcements like I did with Sony's conference and Nintendo's first one. Discuss it while it's running here.

It starts at 9:00EST.
*Live stream:* http://e3.nintendo.c...ftware-showcase

*Announcements:*
*Castlevania: Lords of Shadows - Mirror of Fate* coming Fall 2012
*Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon* available in stores and on the eShop, this holiday season
*Disney Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion *is releasing November 18, 2012K
*Kingdom Hearts 3D* getting a demo soon on the eShop
*Lego Batman 2* demo available right now
*New Super Mario Bros. 2* has multiplayer


----------



## jonthedit (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol... Banana? 
Interesting start of a big thread.
XD


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)

So does anyone think Nintendo will announce something new here?

Perhaps Zelda 3DS?


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm dreaming of Zelda 3DS and Monster Hunter Tri localization. Neither will happen.

Hopefully something new. Not getting my hopes up after the E3 conference.


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 7, 2012)

Hopefully Animal Crossing (jeez, i've been posting this a lot lately)

Probably just a bunch of stuff we've already known about. The guy from yesterday said the games they showed at e3 would be talked about more in today's show.

Maybe something explaining about miiverse coming to 3DS as well, since they haven't gone into detail about that yet.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 7, 2012)

Nightmare scenario: "Since everyone loved the time we spent on Nintendo Land yesterday, we have decided to use this time to talk about the game even more!"


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> So does anyone think Nintendo will announce something new here?
> 
> Perhaps Zelda 3DS?



i am not 

what we will get is



Spoiler


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 7, 2012)

I would like to see MM ported.
I'd also like Square to finally announce TWEWY2.

Neither of these will happen.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)

I predict _"one major announcement"_.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

Ace Attorney 5 or Bust.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> I predict _"one major announcement"_.



_Nintendo Announces Major 3DS Revision: "Scratch n' Sniff Editions" to be released by Christmas_


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 7, 2012)

IBNobody said:


> I would like to see MM ported.
> I'd also like Square to finally announce *TWEWY2.*
> 
> Neither of these will happen.





Spoiler










Seriously, if Nintendo announces this or MH3G localization they would've won E3 for me.


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 7, 2012)

POKEMON SNAP 3DS

it would work perfectly and we all know it.

oh, and the feed is live. people filling in seats now.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> POKEMON SNAP 3DS
> 
> it would work perfectly and we all know it.
> 
> oh, and the feed is live. people filling in seats now.


I would also be very happy with a Pokemon Snap 3DS.  At the same time, a Pokemon Puzzle title or a Hey! You! Pikachu/Pokemon Channel would be appreciated.  I'm still surprised that they haven't done the latter.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2012)

Topic moved by request.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 7, 2012)

When you start the stream it says games rated E-T, so it's safe to say no Resident Evil.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 7, 2012)

machomuu said:


> pokefloote said:
> 
> 
> > POKEMON SNAP 3DS
> ...


Sometimes stuff like this makes me wonder if nintendo likes money...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> When you start the stream it says games rated E-T, so it's safe to say no Resident Evil.


The first stream only had an 'E' rating and Arkham City was there so that might be incorrect.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> > When you start the stream it says games rated E-T, so it's safe to say no Resident Evil.
> ...


Hmmm, interesting. When they showed ZombiU, they're like, "Yeah, if you have any kids just cover their eyes." Haha.

I wouldn't expect to see a new Resident Evil game for the 3DS tonight anyway, but anything is possible I guess.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)

AND HERE WE GO.

*it's starting*


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 7, 2012)

oh, they're milking non-specific action figure some more

edit: not milking, sorry. just throwing him in there


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 7, 2012)

Non-Specific for next Smash Bros.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)

Castlevania looks pretty awesome. I'll probably get it.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

Monster Tale meets Epic Mickey 

First I wasn't sure about it, but now...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)

Damn Epic Mickey looks pretty awesome. I'm definitely getting it.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

I love the sticker idea, it's innovative, very creative, and unexpected.


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 7, 2012)

Epic Mickey : Power of Illusion
Releasing 18th November 2012 [Did anyone notice he snuck that on the screen at the end?]


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 7, 2012)

spent way too much time on sticker star...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

I want more games -_-

Though, I can't complain.  BW2 is a pretty sexy sequel.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)

wtf is this.


threediots?


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 7, 2012)

is the Kingdom Hearts 3D demo coming to Europe?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

I want announcements -_-

But I do like the digital downloads, I remember them mentioning it at E3 for NSMB2


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 7, 2012)

New zelda or I explode


----------



## Zaertix (Jun 7, 2012)

Boo... NO Animal Crossing 3DS yet and quite possibly AT ALL >.>

Label me depressed


----------



## chemistryfreak (Jun 7, 2012)

Nothing impressive...so more demo are finally coming to the US eShop? All old news...
Too much talking...Blah blah blah...show us more gameplays! Seriously man...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah this conference sucks.


----------



## Klarkykat (Jun 7, 2012)

This is an absolute sham. If i have to look at another lazy new super mario bros. game i will punch someone. Can't believe the aim of this one is to collect coins. Sounds like some lame extra mode. Disappointment!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## chemistryfreak (Jun 7, 2012)

Ended....failed miserably...for Monster Hunter fans out there....no MH3G Localization...so much for third party support.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe not any new titles, but I'm hyped for the games shown.  My bigger question is, can I make items in Scribblenauts 3DS?


----------



## DS1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, you can always import!
Oh wait, no you can't.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 7, 2012)

Absolutely NO animal crossing news. Well this is official. E3 2012 was a bust for me.


----------



## BenRK (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, that was lack luster...


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought it was alright.

Nothing shocking, but we did learn some new stuff.

Europe gets the Heroes of Ruin demo tomorrow, and still no date for the US. Nintendo makes it seem like it's such a complicated process to put a demo on the eShop, mean while they put Lego Batman up in like 2 minutes.

I just want my Heroes of Ruin...

Edit:

To everyone disappointed about Animal Crossing:

I don't get why people want to see the game. Sure I put hundreds of hours into the DS one, and I'll get the 3DS one, but literally all the games are the same. The only thing they could really announce is whether it will have voice chat, and show a trailer of the same stuff we've seen in the other games.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 7, 2012)

I was hoping for some Phoenix Wright, or Professor Layton.


----------



## Forstride (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought they were actually going to announce something.  I didn't bash them at first, because they still had this conference left...

But...

Fuck Nintendo.


----------



## Geren (Jun 7, 2012)

Haven't we got enough of mario already? I mean, I enjoyed the last few games, but this is going over the top!


----------



## shadowgauge (Jun 7, 2012)

They blew it o'well TGS here we come lol


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

chemistryfreak said:


> Ended....failed miserably...for Monster Hunter fans out there....no MH3G Localization...so much for third party support.


Still a better ending than Mass Effect 3.

No, in all seriousness, Capcom said that they wouldn't  announce an MH3G localization at E3 IIRC.  Either way, I'm much more hyped for 4 (since I already have 3 on Wii)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)

Fuck you Nintendo.




Fuck you


----------



## chemistryfreak (Jun 7, 2012)

Where is animal crossing? Where are the games????


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 7, 2012)

Geren said:


> Haven't we got enough of mario already? I mean, I enjoyed the last few games, but this is going over the top!


Super Mario 3D Land, Mario Kart 7, Mario Tennis: Open, New Super Mario Bros. 2, New Super Mario Bros. U... 

No you don't understand. We need more.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> Fuck you Nintendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stop been a baby they show game what else you wanted ?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck you Nintendo.
> ...


Games that we didn't know about?


----------



## shadowgauge (Jun 7, 2012)

You know what would've been EPIC! if they would've  gave us all the e3 demos, well cant win em all my wife has been waiting for animal crossing for like ever now and it wasnt even mentioned!
lego batman here i come


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just like what I've been expecting. 

Luckily I slept through the 10 minutes of this event.


----------



## BenRK (Jun 7, 2012)

I repeat. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeh....


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> Fuck you Nintendo.
> 
> Fuck you


Soul, in the rare times that you BAW...

It's pretty funny.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2012)

I guess I'll be selling away my US 3DS now.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Jun 7, 2012)

Well at least retail game downloads are coming end of this year. The pricing will be about the same as retailed copies right?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 7, 2012)

Guess I am one of the 30% who do not / cannot connect my console to the net :\ Meh I'll live. For now. I think.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 7, 2012)

Did anyone catch the four games that they announced the demos for?

I saw Heroes of Ruin, and I think Kingdom Hearts was there. I wasn't really paying attention.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> Fibrizo said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...




o cmon you know they are there


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 7, 2012)

@*Fibrizo*

Thanks. I already downloaded it. Thought there was a fourth game, but probably wasn't worth caring about.

Edit: 

http://nintendoeverything.com/90808/more-3ds-demos-on-the-way-to-the-eshop-this-summer/

Demos coming:

-Heroes of Ruin
- Kingdom Hearts
- Lego Batman (Out now)
- The Amazing Spiderman (Good, I want to try that)
- Rhythm Thief


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Fibrizo said:
> ...


That's...creepy.  Valwin being right about something and still using broken grammar to do it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)

machomuu said:


> That's...creepy.  Valwin being right about something and still using broken grammar to do it.


It's funny how you keep acting like this conference was good.


It was shit and you know it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> I thought it was alright.
> 
> Nothing shocking, but we did learn some new stuff.
> 
> ...



It's still nice to know that the game is still going to be released. I mean unless they really have made no progress on the game then they have no excuse to not tell people that it's coming out soon. I know they are focusing on 3rd parties or whatever but don't ignore the games that Nintendo is known for. I for one was really hoping for at least some news about Animal Crossing. Even if it was just a generic time release. I am very disappointed with E3 this year.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > That's...creepy.  Valwin being right about something and still using broken grammar to do it.
> ...


Not really, nor did I think it was that good, but it wasn't bad, and it certainly didn't suck.  It hyped me up for Epic Mickey and Paper Mario, both of which I didn't know whether to care for beforehand.  Plus, Kingdom Hearts, LoS:MoF, Scribblenauts (


----------



## Seaking (Jun 7, 2012)

after looking at the press release site ( http://press.nintendo.com/e32012 ) nothing surprised me. i am sad. WHERE THE FUCK IS ROLLERCOASTER TYCOON 3D GOD DAMN IT.


----------



## Orsted (Jun 7, 2012)

Although some of the games were mentioned at the last conference I thought this went well enough, I was intrigued by the new Epic Mickey game and I liked seeing a little hands on demo of Paper Mario. Overall it could have been better (Animal Crossing 3DS anyone?), but it wasn't awful. I got a few chuckles out of it and saw two games I was interested in which is a win in my book.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 7, 2012)

soulx said:


>




dude they show games

i am in love with paper mario 3ds and luigi


----------



## Akotan (Jun 7, 2012)

For me, the top moments were:
- the nostalgia hearing Castlle of Illusion tunes on Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion
- Luigi's last scene (trapped inside the elevator)

I think Nintendo is still keeping some secrets on its sleeve but they won't show them anyway at E3...


----------



## Presto99 (Jun 7, 2012)

soulx said:


> [gif being more annoying than anything]


Yes, quit whining. You got a lot of likes on the last page .
It wasn't that great, but we got more Paper Mario and Luigi's Mansion info. Scribblenauts and Mickey also. Being able to get E3 demos ourselves would've been nice. I'm just disappointed they didn't show an inkling of *Animal Crossing.*


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 7, 2012)

Was praying that Medabots 7 would be featured (fat chance I know). Looks like localisation of that one is pretty much outta the window. Thanks for the region lock Ninty.

You know what would have been cool? A ZombiU for the 3DS. A ZOMBI3DS.


----------



## OneUp (Jun 7, 2012)

They showed Four Swords on screen, but they still haven't said a word about making it available to people who missed it the first time...


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2012)

Nintendo is holding back *a lot* of games which they didn't reveal in E3. I think they would rather showcase these titles in a "one-party" event like the Pre-TGS and 3DS launch detail show.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Nintendo is holding back *a lot* of games which they didn't reveal in E3. I think they would rather showcase these titles in a "one-party" event like the Pre-TGS and 3DS launch detail show.


Didn't you hear?  E3's over.  Nintendo sucked HARD.  There are no other games, get over your delusions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsx2vdn7gpY


----------



## klim28 (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought they'll steal E3 with this presentation. Oh well, back to the bat cave.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 7, 2012)

I can't hold all these emotions I'm not feeling!


----------



## Presto99 (Jun 7, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> To everyone disappointed about Animal Crossing:
> 
> I don't get why people want to see the game. Sure I put hundreds of hours into the DS one, and I'll get the 3DS one, but literally all the games are the same. The only thing they could really announce is whether it will have voice chat, and show a trailer of the same stuff we've seen in the other games.


Pretty sure it will have voice chat, or at least it should. Wii had it if you bought WiiSpeak. And this AC will be _very_ different. Still AC at its core, but the videos that ARE out show it looking very impressive, very redesigned, and adding a lot of features. This really will be the ultimate Animal Crossing game, and it shows. It's not the same as the DS/Wii version, but is far more. I'm really hoping Nintendo doesn't pull a NSMB styled greedy cash in by making a separate game for WiiU. City Folk was pretty much a slightly tweaked Wild World, which meant that you couldn't connect the two.

With Nintendo going all out on this new Animal Crossing game, they should make it a dual release for 3DS and WiiU. I'd be disappointed if they made a slightly different version for the WiiU after spending so much time on the 3DS one. That would only make them incompatible. Having the same game available for both systems (WiiU launch/window, too!) would mean people on their WiiU could play the game with 3DS users and vice versa. Gamesaves stored in the cloud using Nintendo Network could make it so you could play the game on your WiiU at home, and 3DS away. It'd be nice. It would have also been reassuring to see some a new trailer, or at least ANY new info.
*TL;DR: Animal Crossing Jump Out should be a 3DS & WiiU title, and it will definitely by the definitive Animal Crossing.*


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 7, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Nintendo is holding back *a lot* of games which they didn't reveal in E3. I think they would rather showcase these titles in a "one-party" event like the Pre-TGS and 3DS launch detail show.


They definitely are. They were holding back Fire Emblem until Reggie accidentally announced it.

They said something about Retro Studios working really hard on a Wii U title. There are definitely more Wii U titles that they aren't mentioning until we get closer to launch.

Nintendo is definitely working on some more 3DS stuff, but doesn't want to mention it because it may not be ready for this year.

If they announced every project they were working on, they would have nothing to announce in the future.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo is holding back *a lot* of games which they didn't reveal in E3. I think they would rather showcase these titles in a "one-party" event like the Pre-TGS and 3DS launch detail show.
> ...


Also, Project-P 100 was an interesting Wii U game that was skipped at the conference for whatever reason.  It was talked about by Reggie on Spike.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2012)

machomuu said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo is holding back *a lot* of games which they didn't reveal in E3. I think they would rather showcase these titles in a "one-party" event like the Pre-TGS and 3DS launch detail show.
> ...


They still have a couple of titles: Fire Emblem, Animal Crossing, and other third party games.

Well, for MH3G, if you base on the amount of time Tri got localized, 3G will only hit in around September if it does hit western shores.

This year's E3 is dread fuck shit. Luckily I kept my hopes low, that's why I don't feel as bad.



Spoiler



There's no need to be this rude as well pal.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


Chris...I was joking.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2012)

machomuu said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...


On a serious note, I was actually very disappointed in this year's E3.

The only good thing about the 3DS is that Fire Emblem will be localized.


----------



## lostdwarf (Jun 7, 2012)

There should be a pre show warning: 
Warning! If you have work the next day, Do not stay up all night to watch this unless you like bad looking Transformers games and that mickey mouse chap.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 7, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> There should be a pre show warning:
> Warning! If you have work the next day, Do not stay up all night to watch this unless you like bad looking Transformers games and that mickey mouse chap.


...
just watch a recording if you have work...


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 7, 2012)

machomuu said:


> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


This was a third party centric event this year, we have known for a while now that Miyamoto have been working on multiple new titles including new IP's.
Retro has been saying that they're working on a title everyone wants them to do.
Nintendo has been hiring people like crazy to work on textures, models, and game programming. In the west they've been getting some big name devs on board too.

This time they focused on third parties making them happy and comfortable for not having a 90% Nintendo show again. It's almost the same mistake they did with the 3DS, except that this time they have key franchises like Pikmin 3 right out the gate.

For me Pikmin 3 was the highlight of their presentation, looking at the demo and how excited they are about it saying that it's the most deepest title in the series makes me very interested in seeing how it plays.


On another note, the stocks dropped after their presentation. This is a good thing for us, because now they're more likely to announce something sooner than expected, either at another conference or another Nintendo direct.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 7, 2012)

I was pretty sure that a new Metroid for 3DS would be shown. Sadly it didn't. 

The games shown though were all very good.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > awssk8er said:
> ...


I kinda disagree with the bold.

To me, the 3DS had three large launch mistakes. They had nothing to do with the E3 presentation.

1. *The price*. We all know that the 3DS was going to be more expensive than the DS series, but definitely not by _that_ much. $80/¥5,000 is a very steep jump. 

If the Wii U were to be $350, that's a $100 jump from the Wii, which is worse!

2. *Launch Games*. If the 3DS had at least decent launch titles to cover up the high price point, then it isn't exactly a failure. The lack of games and the steep price led to the failure launch.

If the Wii U can throw in a few good first party games and some decent third parties, even at $350, it won't suffer such a bad fate.

3. *It Is Just Not Ready*. It lacked proper online features and the system is overall very plain. 

The Wii U, with Miiverse, browser and all other functionalities at launch, definitely won't suffer as much as the 3DS. 

About the shares thing, I hope so as well. I want to hear more titles being localized (c'mon capcom). At least Fire Emblem is confirmed, so yay.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 7, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> I kinda disagree with the bold.
> 
> To me, the 3DS had three large launch mistakes. They had nothing to do with the E3 presentation.
> 
> ...



Yeah I know, I've said these things before too, I just wanted to point out that they're trying to make third parties more comfortable with developing games on their newly revealed system.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda disagree with the bold.
> ...


All I can say is... I wish Nintendo good luck.

I hope the third parties don't back out all of a sudden. Miiverse is fantastic but.. I'm just worried.


----------



## boombox (Jun 7, 2012)

So no animal crossing?! Shit, when will that be finished?!
I also wanted to see something about the Layton and Pheonix Wright mix up


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 7, 2012)

While I think the shown games were pretty good, especially Castlevania, I just don't understand the absence of Metroid. It's six years since a handheld Metroid game was released. So what are they waiting for? I had so much hope for Metroid on this e3, and bam... nothing.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 7, 2012)

Just want to say thank you soulx to make these kind of threads, these really help to get information about E3 *quickly* on this forum, thanks!

OT: Looking forward to Luigi's Mansion 2, the other titles not that much. Oh, and Fire Emblem of course


----------



## lostdwarf (Jun 7, 2012)

Where the hell is F-Zero 3D!?




I also expected a lot more from Nintendo on the 3D movies side of things.
The silly show they advertised looks fun, i Like that crap.  But I want to buy movies Nintendo.  BUY THEM!


----------



## lostdwarf (Jun 7, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > There should be a pre show warning:
> ...


bit late now.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 7, 2012)

Now that I think about it, the conference wasn't bad.

We're used to Nintendo announcing a ton of things fans wanted all at one time. Like, "Bam! New handheld with glasses-free technology! Bringing back Kid Icarus too! Why not take a remake of Zelda with that?"

I feel like they used to announce everything they were working on, and fans loved it. But then everyone was pissed because it took soooo long to get those games. For example, Kid Icarus wasn't released until an entire year after the launch of the 3DS when many people thought it would be a launch title. Everything they showed this year, will be out within the next six months. They showed a ton of games that we don't have our hands on yet, and there's more to come. Everyone is just disappointed that we didn't see anything new.


----------



## Akotan (Jun 7, 2012)

OneUp said:


> They showed Four Swords on screen, but they still haven't said a word about making it available to people who missed it the first time...



That's true.They should leave it on eShop forever! 
Besides that, I want a copy of this game too (I bought my 3DS after the game's availability time..)


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 7, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> I thought it was alright.
> 
> Nothing shocking, but we did learn some new stuff.
> 
> ...


Yeah? Well that's YOUR take. I,ve played all of the animal crossing games and they keep me playing. New features in AC are good for me becuse it adds the experience. You'll never get what I'm talking about unless you're a fan of the series.


----------

